# Drop on recall question



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

*Drop commands*

Here is a link to the AKC Obedience Regulations

The short answer is 'Yes'. "The dog must remain down until the judge gives the order or signal for the handler to signal or command the dog to come." 

The handler can give the dog a hand signal *or* voice command to call the dog to front.


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,
Thank you that is very helpful! 

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Depending on what's in your area, you might have a chance to compete in different obedience and rally venues like United Kennel Club (UKC), Companion Dog Sports Program (CDSP), WCRL Rally, C-WAGS, and on and on! And ALL the rules are slightly different, and those differences can be helpful during your training phases. 

Generally speaking, AKC allows only voice or signal (not both), UKC allows both voice and signal in SOME circumstances (read the rules!), and CDSP allows both, along with verbal encouragement and extra cues (the first cue is free, but the second and subsequent cues for the same behavior cost 3 points each). The Utility signals exercise is still silent, but you can give a second signal without an NQ.

In AKC and UKC, the ring is a treat-free zone. You can't even have them in your pocket. In CDSP, treats are allowed in the ring, and can be given to the dog between exercises--after the judge says "exercise finished" and BEFORE you take even a single step toward the next exercise. So far, CDSP seems to be concentrated in the mid-Atlantic states, but there are pockets of it growing here and there.

Enjoy!

M


----------

